# Cost of Abdominal CT Scan?



## Catastrophizer (Aug 23, 2010)

...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I've had a couple CT scans before. They were free, covered by the public health care system here.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

NoSocialButterfly said:


> Lucky you. The only thing I can find online says they're like 3,000, sometimes more or less. My doctor is recommending that I have one, but I don't know if I can afford it or if it's even necessary.


Perhaps you could check to see if you qualify for Medicaid??


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

It's a sad world when you can have insurance that doesn't cover your medical needs yet can't qualify for programs to get needed care. I'm sorry -


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm sorry I have to point out the free care I get and the HUGE medical bills I don't have to pay to Americans. I have to keep doing this until Americans realize that their health care system is utter **** and they need to stop defending it. Until then, I need to open their eyes.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

All depends on where you get it and what's involved but I hear they go from around $400 - $1,000+. MRIs are much more expensive starting around $1,000.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

If you don't care about your credit, I suppose you could just get it done and not pay for it. Might have to deal with bill collectors though.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Virtually all doctors/hospitals will work out a payment plan with you.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Dr House said:


> I'm sorry I have to point out the free care I get and the HUGE medical bills I don't have to pay to Americans. I have to keep doing this until Americans realize that their health care system is utter **** and they need to stop defending it. Until then, I need to open their eyes.


This is terrible...

(Uhh, the OP's situation, I mean, and the state of American health care...)


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

Dr House said:


> I'm sorry I have to point out the free care I get and the HUGE medical bills I don't have to pay to Americans. I have to keep doing this until Americans realize that their health care system is utter **** and they need to stop defending it. Until then, I need to open their eyes.


:ditto
No one should be denied life-saving medical procedures just because they can't afford it. Although the waiting lists with social health care are insane...


----------



## WinterWhite (May 1, 2012)

pelvic ultrasound??? it cost me $56 excluding gst and it is subsidised i went to the polyclinic to get subsidised rates...


----------



## WinterWhite (May 1, 2012)

NoSocialButterfly said:


> She wants a CT Scan of my entire abdominal region. CT scans are far more expensive than ultrasounds. I had an abdominal ultrasound a couple year ago (unrelated to what's going on now) and even that was like $600. But I had good insurance at the time that paid most of it...I probably ended up with $50 out of pocket.


Anyway in your country to apply for subsidy?? mine is subsidised.... $600 is expensive...


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

NoSocialButterfly said:


> She wants a CT Scan of my entire abdominal region. CT scans are far more expensive than ultrasounds. I had an abdominal ultrasound a couple year ago (unrelated to what's going on now) and even that was like $600. But I had good insurance at the time that paid most of it...I probably ended up with $50 out of pocket.


Does your doctor know of your financial situation, or does she think a CT scan is the only way to see whatever she needs to see (would you mind sharing what she is trying to find out?)? If it is something that you are at significant risk for, that is a serious medical condition, it might be worth it to get it with the payment plan you described.



Dr House said:


> I'm sorry I have to point out the free care I get and the HUGE medical bills I don't have to pay to Americans. I have to keep doing this until Americans realize that their health care system is utter **** and they need to stop defending it. Until then, I need to open their eyes.


Does your damned soap box, as insignificant as it may be on this forum, so far outweigh your compassion for others that you seriously feel the need to post crap like that to someone struggling with a very real and very difficult decision? What the hell do you hope to accomplish by posting that garbage post? Do you think pouring salt in a person's wound to point out the obvious to the few of us who glanced through this thread is somehow going to sway the millions of people necessary to get a more significant change in our medical system? This isn't the forum for this garbage (see Society and Culture), and I'm not saying that because I'm the mod police, but because apparently your sense of decency is so wanting that you can't see how much of jerk you're being.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Google gives cost of approximately $400.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Admittedly as a bored intern who does not have the experience of your doctor, I don't know how a CT abdomen would be helpful in this case. 
It could find a malignancy or obstruction of lymphatic drainage which could explain the edema, but in the setting of a. young age b. lack of other symptoms over 3 months c. bilateral edema, I find this to be unlikely. I bet the scan will be negative. 
Most likely cause of bilateral edema in US is venous insufficiency but I doubt something as simple as this will be overlooked. Other cause to consider particularly in pre-menopausal women is idiopathic edema, which is treated with a diuretic (spironolactone). Yet another cause may be a drug reaction.
Systemic causes due to kidney, liver or heart have probably already been ruled out by blood tests.

_Idiopathic Edema
Idiopathic edema occurs only in menstruating women and is most common in the 20s and 30s. Synonyms include fluid-retention edema, orthostatic edema, cyclical edema, and periodic edema. However, the symptoms persist throughout the menstrual cycle, and idiopathic edema should be distinguished from premenstrual edema. Idiopathic edema leads to pathologic fluid retention in the upright position, and women typically notice a weight gain of >1.4 kg as the day progresses.30 However, the weight gain may be as little as 0.7 kg.31 Patients often complain of face and hand edema in addition to leg swelling.31 Several confirmatory tests are available (Table 5), but the diagnosis is usually made clinically after ruling out systemic disease by history and physical examination.31 The confirmatory tests in Table 5 are indicated only when there is significant doubt about the diagnosis. Obesity and depression can be associated with this syndrome, and diuretic abuse is common._


----------



## borsello0216 (Apr 26, 2012)

This is terrible. Your limit is 1500 a year? That is horrible. I mean I hate to say this, but with this health care thing it seems they going to make us pay for health care that don't work or force out of jobs so we can be on government care. I have been blessed. I have heart failure diagnosed at age 32. Lost me insurance half way through. Thank God their was some kind of Research program going on, they paid for around 200,000 my insurance or government health care now (would not pay ). I was tooooo sick for coverage.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

NoSocialButterfly said:


> Thank you for your reply, it is very much appreciated. The CT Scan, I believe, is to rule out any growth or something that could be obstructing blood flow. I understand why the Echo would be ordered more than the CT. However, one of the blood tests ordered was a BNP, and the levels were within normal range...so wouldn't that be a good indicator that everything is fine with my heart? I somehow failed to mention this problem affects mainly my left leg and ankle. While there is some on the right leg but only when the fluid is especially bad on my left one. I've been sitting around today working on a paper due for class tomorrow and it's causing my feet to swell a bit (left worse than right but swelling present on both). It probably is idiopathic and I'll end up going through a bunch of costly tests, only to find nothing.


Did you get your echo results? Unfortunately with edema, there can be quite a number of causes as Alte pointed out. A CT would, as your doctor has said, be most beneficial for ruling out a growth, possibly causing lymphatic blockage. There is also something called lymphedema praecox that presents similar to the way you describe, but it is a rare condition. Also, have you talked to your doctor about compression stockings/socks and manual lymph drainage massage?


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

NoSocialButterfly said:


> Thank you for your reply, it is very much appreciated. The CT Scan, I believe, is to rule out any growth or something that could be obstructing blood flow. I understand why the Echo would be ordered more than the CT. However, one of the blood tests ordered was a BNP, and the levels were within normal range...so wouldn't that be a good indicator that everything is fine with my heart? I somehow failed to mention this problem affects mainly my left leg and ankle. While there is some on the right leg but only when the fluid is especially bad on my left one. I've been sitting around today working on a paper due for class tomorrow and it's causing my feet to swell a bit (left worse than right but swelling present on both). It probably is idiopathic and I'll end up going through a bunch of costly tests, only to find nothing.


BNP is a protein that is released by the heart when it is overfilled such as in heart failure. As a diagnostic test, it has high negative predictive value meaning that if it is negative (or low), it almost certainly means you do not have heart failure. 
What I don't know is, how good of a test it is, to rule out pulmonary hypertension which can also cause leg swelling. For this, you would need an echo.


----------



## borsello0216 (Apr 26, 2012)

NoSocialButterfly said:


> Thank you for your reply, it is very much appreciated. The CT Scan, I believe, is to rule out any growth or something that could be obstructing blood flow. I understand why the Echo would be ordered more than the CT. However, one of the blood tests ordered was a BNP, and the levels were within normal range...so wouldn't that be a good indicator that everything is fine with my heart? I somehow failed to mention this problem affects mainly my left leg and ankle. While there is some on the right leg but only when the fluid is especially bad on my left one. I've been sitting around today working on a paper due for class tomorrow and it's causing my feet to swell a bit (left worse than right but swelling present on both). It probably is idiopathic and I'll end up going through a bunch of costly tests, only to find nothing.


I have heart failure and though they knew I had heart problems that can not detect everything with a test. I learned that when they put my pacemaker in and found I had a collapsed aorta. I was in a bad way for a while. Better now, but that fluid is sign of heart failure. You need a fluid pill and when they give you fluid pill make them give you potassium. Why do you think so many people die of heart problems especially the younger people. Young people are not suppose to have heart problems and tests are not what they need to be. No test showed any collapse.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

borsello0216 said:


> I have heart failure and though they knew I had heart problems that can not detect everything with a test. I learned that when they put my pacemaker in and found I had a collapsed aorta. I was in a bad way for a while. Better now, but that fluid is sign of heart failure. You need a fluid pill and when they give you fluid pill make them give you potassium. Why do you think so many people die of heart problems especially the younger people. Young people are not suppose to have heart problems and tests are not what they need to be. No test showed any collapse.


Sounds like you have been through rough times but are doing okay now. You make good points. For heart failure, you would use fluid pills and carefully watch your electrolytes such as potassium. 
Re: NoSocialButterfly, given her normal BNP, young age and probable lack of risk factors, her likelihood of having heart failure is minimal. While heart failure is a common cause of fluid retention, there are other reasons too.


----------



## borsello0216 (Apr 26, 2012)

alte said:


> Sounds like you have been through rough times but are doing okay now. You make good points. For heart failure, you would use fluid pills and carefully watch your electrolytes such as potassium.
> Re: NoSocialButterfly, given her normal BNP, young age and probable lack of risk factors, her likelihood of having heart failure is minimal. While heart failure is a common cause of fluid retention, there are other reasons too.


True, I say watch your breathing. If it becomes hard to breath while laying down, You use extra pillows for good breath, than you are good. If you start with breathing issues see your doctor right away.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Geez, lots of doom and gloom posts on here. I'm sure you're fine. You're too young to be having heart issues...not to say it's not possible, but unlikely. It's easy to sit at a computer screen miles away and "diagnose" someone with this disorder or that disorder. Only your doctor can tell for sure. Good luck.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Geez, lots of doom and gloom posts on here. I'm sure you're fine. You're too young to be having heart issues...not to say it's not possible, but unlikely. It's easy to sit at a computer screen miles away and "diagnose" someone with this disorder or that disorder. Only your doctor can tell for sure. Good luck.


I don't think anyone on here is diagnosing her, there are too many things that can cause this, and way too little information given to us to even come close to knowing what is actually going on. Even her doctor doesn't know what exactly is going on, hence the whole point of her making this thread, because she wants to know if the very expensive test her doctor wants her to get is worth it. That CT scan could pick up a cancerous tumor that is blocking her lymphatic drainage for instance, and while at her age, unless there is a family history of early cancer, is unlikely, it is still possible, as are a number of other causes of various degrees of seriousness. Again, there is no way to know what is going on from our end, and as such, as nice as telling her that she's probably fine and shouldn't worry is, it isn't any more responsible than us saying it is one thing or another.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

lonelyjew said:


> Does your doctor know of your financial situation, or does she think a CT scan is the only way to see whatever she needs to see (would you mind sharing what she is trying to find out?)? If it is something that you are at significant risk for, that is a serious medical condition, it might be worth it to get it with the payment plan you described.
> 
> Does your damned soap box, as insignificant as it may be on this forum, so far outweigh your compassion for others that you seriously feel the need to post crap like that to someone struggling with a very real and very difficult decision? What the hell do you hope to accomplish by posting that garbage post? Do you think pouring salt in a person's wound to point out the obvious to the few of us who glanced through this thread is somehow going to sway the millions of people necessary to get a more significant change in our medical system? This isn't the forum for this garbage (see Society and Culture), and I'm not saying that because I'm the mod police, but because apparently your sense of decency is so wanting that you can't see how much of jerk you're being.


Actually it's because of Americans who think there is no problem with their healthcare system that this thread exists. That the OP has to decide whether or not to risk getting the CT scan and nothing being found, being left with a huge bill/debt, or not getting a CT scan, saving the money, and not knowing or catching something. She shouldn't have to make this decision, but thanks to millions of selfish idiot Americans who defend their dirt pile of a health care system, she unfortunately does.

Unless people speak up and complain, nothing changes. Unless faced with a medical bill like this, which apparently only the minority of Americans are, then one would not complain. Americans need to know that people just like the OP needing a medical service, could be them one day, regardless if they are faced with a bill now or not.


----------



## borsello0216 (Apr 26, 2012)

Dr House said:


> Actually it's because of Americans who think there is no problem with their healthcare system that this thread exists. That the OP has to decide whether or not to risk getting the CT scan and nothing being found, being left with a huge bill/debt, or not getting a CT scan, saving the money, and not knowing or catching something. She shouldn't have to make this decision, but thanks to millions of selfish idiot Americans who defend their dirt pile of a health care system, she unfortunately does.
> 
> Unless people speak up and complain, nothing changes. Unless faced with a medical bill like this, which apparently only the minority of Americans are, then one would not complain. Americans need to know that people just like the OP needing a medical service, could be them one day, regardless if they are faced with a bill now or not.


:clapI am only 35 and I remember really good health care. The reason it is the way it is, because they did not promote early detection and now pay outs on medical bills are so high they don't "feel" they make enough. NOW the govenment interfers and 1500 in coverage a year is acceptable. 20 years ago the 5 dollar a week insurance at McDonald's, that type of coverage would cost 1000 a month today. Now you just don't know what it will and will not pay for till you need it and they can deny you for anything. Just let some of these kids have health issues and see how they start agreeing.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Geez, lots of doom and gloom posts on here. I'm sure you're fine. *You're too young to be having heart issues*...not to say it's not possible, but unlikely. It's easy to sit at a computer screen miles away and "diagnose" someone with this disorder or that disorder. Only your doctor can tell for sure. Good luck.


I have seen a healthy 20 year old go into viral infection induced florid heart failure worse than you would see in a 65 year old that required an artificial assist device and then a heart transplant. Young age does not make you immune to heart problems.


----------

